# Bunnies eating my flip flops will they be okay?



## nzid (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm currently looking after my flatmates two bunnies while they are away and while putting them in their hutch for the night i noticed chew marks on the soles of my flip flops. I don't know which has been eating them, or if it was both but I'm concerned as i don't know what it'd do for them. It's almost 3am where i am so I can't phone a vet now (but i will first thing when i get up) but I'm worrying myself and would like some peace of mind so i can sleep.

I'm not bunny savy as they aren't my pets so don't know if it's okay and it'll just pass through them or if I have need for concern. I've tried google but haven't been haven't been able to find anything to help. Can anyone help?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure they'll be fine, just watch to make sure they're pooping normally, eating lots of hay and drinking lots of water (or eating wet veggies or whatever they're used to). You can get them some canned pumpkin, that's a great wet fiber. They eat trees so they're not all THAT delicate.  But if the poops get small and/or stop, that will be a concern. 


sas:goodluck


----------



## JimD (Jan 3, 2012)

As sas said, I wouldn't worry too much.

Buns chew on all sorts of things, but usually don't swallow it unless it tastes good.
Mine chew on anything that get in reach .....including their blankets and plastic litter pans.

As long as they're acting normal, eating, drinking, pooping, and peeing.....I wouldn't get to concerned.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 4, 2012)

My bun chews my thongs (flop flops) he is a naughty little boy, but he doesn't swallow the pieces he just likes to destroy them. I'm sure they are fine, just make sure they eat and drink like the other guys said 

If they stop then call the vet but if they eat and drink and poop, all is good


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 7, 2012)

omggggg. my bunny thumper used to take my flip flops and run outside with them hanging out of his mouth. anic:now i have mocha who is notorious for getting her teeth into my many pairs of flip flops, theres always small chunks ttaken out of them and it drives me nuts as she runs away happily :running bunny:nope:


----------

